# would my husband's electrical qualifications be recognised in the US?



## barbarazzi (Apr 22, 2012)

hi, my husband is thinking about retraining as an electrician through the adult learning route, I.e. no apprenticeship. he would be studying for the new nvq level 3. he has previously worked in the solar field. he attended an immigration fair recently and was told this qualification would allow him to apply for a licence in oz or new Zealand, but I was wondering if anyone could advise on recognition of overseas qualifications in the states. not entirely sure where yet - probably Massachusetts, would depend on my work. also, I notice a lot of doom and gloom re the prospect of trade jobs in previous posts. has the situation got any better?
thanks!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

No doom and gloom - just no employer sponsored visa and no license reciprocity. Licensing is handled on a state level. Google "electician" and teh respective state for licensure requirements.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> No doom and gloom - just no employer sponsored visa and no license reciprocity. Licensing is handled on a state level. Google "electician" and teh respective state for licensure requirements.


In some states its still a very closed shop


----------

